# Lowrance, Hummingbird, or Garmin?



## cuppettma (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a fish finder to front mount since my new boat did not come with one.  I've always used Lowrance because that's what came with the package.  Which depth finder do you think is the best bang for your buck?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 4, 2013)

Very interested to see this thread develop. 

I inherited a 'Bird 3 series with the color screen and GPS option and it shows the humps like a lowrance so I'm pretty happy with it. Now, to figure out what to do with the front unit that is 20 years old.


----------



## cuz1220 (Mar 4, 2013)

Do a search, there is a thread about this about once a month and it always ends in a peeing contest between the people that are sponsored and get there electronics for free!  Its all the same technology, a fish arch is a fish arch!!!!  Although you dont see many pros using a Garmin.


----------



## littlejon (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 4, 2013)

Garmin is trying to make acomeback but their strength is in their GPS.


----------



## The Captain (Mar 4, 2013)

The new Lowrance Gen 2 is awesome


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 4, 2013)

cuz1220 said:


> Do a search, there is a thread about this about once a month and it always ends in a peeing contest between the people that are sponsored and get there electronics for free!  Its all the same technology, a fish arch is a fish arch!!!!  Although you dont see many pros using a Garmin.



There's some who have them on their personal boats.
.


----------



## dcogland (Mar 4, 2013)

They all have their strengths. I started with a HDS 5 and 7 on my current boat. had hard time getting it to function properly. Ended up selling both and buying 1 humminbird 998. I like it so much 
I ended up buying another. Side Imaging is better for sure on a Humminbird and lots talk about the lakemaster chips being great, but the lakes I fish have yet to be put on them so I tend to disagree. Just research the products, find what you like and what best suits you.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 4, 2013)

What I see on my sonar...

LJ


----------



## fishingguy61 (Mar 4, 2013)

I wonder about the Garmins as well. Seems more stores are carrying them now, but has anybody done a good comparison with Garmin vs. Lowrance or Humminbird?


----------



## Nuttin Better (Mar 4, 2013)

In my opinion Garman has the best GPS and mapping. I am not aware of Garman offering anything other than tradition sonar. No down imaging or side imaging that I am aware of. Lowrance and Hummingbird seem to me to be like comparing the difference between a Ford and Chevrolet. It depends on who you talk too as to which one is the best. They both offer the similar features. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 4, 2013)

Well said Nuttin...

LJ


----------



## EZ Spin (Mar 5, 2013)

I would take a look at the Humminbird 898c (or 858c if you don't want Side Imaging). The screen size is perfect for the bow or console.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Does the 858c have downscan?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the main question to ask yourself is what is your budget?  Once you have that look at all the units in your budget an pick one that best suits your needs.  I was going to get  a Bird before the Elite 7 came out.  For $650 you get GPS, 2d Sonar, Downscan, Intergrated downscan/2d sonar all on a 7" screen that can be split up to three times.   For my budget its the most I can get.


----------



## jmharris23 (Mar 5, 2013)

Troutman3000 said:


> I think the main question to ask yourself is what is your budget?  Once you have that look at all the units in your budget an pick one that best suits your needs.  I was going to get  a Bird before the Elite 7 came out.  For $650 you get GPS, 2d Sonar, Downscan, Intergrated downscan/2d sonar all on a 7" screen that can be split up to three times.   For my budget its the most I can get.



You have the elite 7 HDI? Is that right? I am looking to buy one, and noticed there are several versions of the elite 7.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 5, 2013)

Troutman3000 said:


> Does the 858c have downscan?



Yes it does have di. That's the unit I run and I love it


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 5, 2013)

jmharris23 said:


> You have the elite 7 HDI? Is that right? I am looking to buy one, and noticed there are several versions of the elite 7.



You can choose the transducer frequency (shallow or deep) and they make a version without gps.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 5, 2013)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Yes it does have di. That's the unit I run and I love it



http://www.thedigitaloasis.com/Humm...ource=google&utm_medium=cse&utm_term=409010-1

This the one you got?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 5, 2013)

No I have the 858c hd di. Same thing as the link but it has di


----------



## ATHENSGATOR (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't fish enough to put a lot of money in my sonar and didn't really feel like I needed any of the fancy stuff (read my wife won't let me spend that much money) so after Christmas I put a Garmin 200 on the front of my boat and I do not think I could be happier with it.  I can see arches with no problem, I can see fish echos in the trees once I got it tuned right.  I love my Garmin and can pretty much thank my recent successful trips to having it as all I have seemed to be able to catch fish on lately is dropshotting.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 5, 2013)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> No I have the 858c hd di. Same thing as the link but it has di



That one runs close to 900 right?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 5, 2013)

Troutman3000 said:


> That one runs close to 900 right?



Yes sir


----------



## dturnersr (Mar 5, 2013)

another case of what you see is what you get.  When asked about what is the best unit to buy- I always answer don't buy it twice...ask LJ   If you really want SI or DI or both...and don't have the cash now don't buy a lesser unit-save and get what you want and be happy

without SI finding structure, bait, and fish is like driving a car looking through the windshield with ice/snow with a clear hole the size of your fist...it can be done but just wait for the heat and see everything.


----------



## RangerZ21 (Mar 6, 2013)

Never owned a Bird personally and cant speak about details of the bird for this reason only, but I know many that have them and the product seems to be good.

I run lowrance, and havent really had any desire to change, or even upgrade my Gen 1's to Gen 2.. JUST Cant see why to spend any money if I am comfortable with whay  I have and I like.

Some shots below of my lowrance HDS 7's on SONAR.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Mar 6, 2013)

Imho, you need GPS,sonar and downscan, and if you can afford it then get(or add later) side scan.


No point in finding a good ledge or brush pile holding fish, if you can't mark it for a return trip later.

Both HB and Lowrance have a good product. I don't know anything about Garmin.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Mar 6, 2013)

A few from my Lowrance 12in Touch....


----------



## justrun (Mar 6, 2013)

Just keep in mind, what is being sold today was developed five years ago.


----------



## Louie B (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's a few of my pics from Carters Lake and two of Danny Stricker of Hook n Look while diving at Lake Lanier.  Pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 6, 2013)

Dialed in LB....dialed in.  Hey dturner....not following you on the buy it twice thing.  Probably something "ignant" I did  
LJ


----------



## Louie B (Mar 7, 2013)

Lanier Jim said:


> Dialed in LB....dialed in.
> 
> LJ



Your screen shots look awesome too.  That's what happens when you pay attention to detail and get the most out of your unit.  Crisp clean images.  

Scott Barnes shots look great and very clean too.  I love a good sonar picture.

LB


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the scrren shots from both are very similiar.  Ford verses Chevy for sure.


----------



## badbull (Mar 7, 2013)

I just purchased a HB 998, cant wait to get it running!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 7, 2013)

Scott's are Humminbirds.   I saw him switching the face plates before one of the Hammond's tourneys  

LJ


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey LB...is that a trick with the foil on your cables? Looks like some foil on the cables of the 997's.   Helps with interference or just to look cool?  

LJ


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 7, 2013)

i dont have anything with fish like those guys.  i did catch all those fish in #7 and #9 though


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey Troy - do you not like palette 1?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Mar 8, 2013)

all those screen shots are from like the 2nd day I used my first 1198.  check the date on em....8/5/12

Louie has me trying palette 1 now but its different


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 8, 2013)

Lanier Jim said:


> Hey LB...is that a trick with the foil on your cables? Looks like some foil on the cables of the 997's.   Helps with interference or just to look cool?
> 
> LJ



I'm _guessing_ here but that looks like one of the NMEA networked units and he was picking up interference over the length of the run between the two units.


----------



## Louie B (Mar 8, 2013)

Lanier Jim said:


> Hey LB...is that a trick with the foil on your cables? Looks like some foil on the cables of the 997's.   Helps with interference or just to look cool?
> 
> LJ



It's so the GOVERNMENT can't get inside my graph and screw it up


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 8, 2013)

Man..... I wish I could get my graphs that clear


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 8, 2013)

LoL..."Gubment" messing with your sonar     Pretty good.  

LJ


----------

